# My new hair! :) vintage-y :)



## melozburngr (Oct 16, 2008)

So I chopped my hair yet again, went around chin-length this time.  My stylist loves the vintage looks (as do I), so he asked if he could style it in finger waves after he cut it- which, of course, I gladly agreed to!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
















and just normal everyday style....







YAY!!

he taught me how to do it- so I did it on my own for the first time today and it was hard!!  Took me forever, but I think it turned out pretty damn good.


----------



## nunu (Oct 16, 2008)

it looks so cool!


----------



## mizuki~ (Oct 16, 2008)

Oooh ballsy. I love it! Looks great especially with the red lips.


----------



## clslvr6spd (Oct 16, 2008)

Love it!


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 16, 2008)

Love it!!! I love the waves...But I think wearing it straight is super chic too! Too cute...suits you perfectly!


----------



## kimmy (Oct 16, 2008)

super cute style.


----------



## makeupNdesign (Oct 16, 2008)

I love the look of finger waves--you look gorgeous!


----------



## kittykit (Oct 17, 2008)

Lovely hairstyle. You look great!


----------



## pangie (Oct 17, 2008)

cute cut!  wish i wasn't such a complainer about missing my long hair so i can cut my hair that short...


----------



## melozburngr (Oct 17, 2008)

thanks ladies!!!  You guys are so sweet!!


----------



## dizzygoo82 (Oct 17, 2008)

i love vintage hair too!!!  this haircut is gorgeous!!  have fun with the new hair!


----------



## Le-Saboteur (Oct 18, 2008)

Haha, what a great guy to _offer_ to do fingerwaves. You wouldn't see me doing that 

It looks great.


----------



## persephonewillo (Oct 18, 2008)

love it!!!


----------



## ClaireAvril (Oct 18, 2008)

that is so cool.  you're lucky to have such a creative stylist.


----------



## beauty_marked (Oct 18, 2008)

How Roxie Hart of you!!

Sorry, ive watched Chicago at least 3 times this week on E!


----------



## uh_oh_disco (Oct 18, 2008)

You look great with finger-waves! If my hair was like yours I'd do them all the time haha.


----------



## Dizzy (Oct 18, 2008)

This hair just "fits" you so well.  It's adorable!


----------



## ApplePeace (Oct 19, 2008)

yea i agree the look fit you great


----------



## Repunzel (Oct 19, 2008)

looks fab.how do u do fingerwaves?


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Oct 19, 2008)

ohhh It's adorable :]
I want to get my hair cut that short, but I keep having my doubts :[


----------



## SNOTCROW (Oct 19, 2008)

What a sweet hairstyle! 
Retro hair is great, fingerwaves are such a cool and crafty style. And your everyday look is just plain hot!


----------



## s0xjuicy (Oct 19, 2008)

Wow, both of the styles look beautiful!


----------



## NicksWifey (Oct 19, 2008)

You look awesome, so retro-y and vintage!


----------



## Korms (Oct 19, 2008)

I have massive hair envy looking at your photos.  Finger waves is something I just cannot get right, despite looking at a good few tutorials on the internet!  What's your technique?


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Oct 19, 2008)

OMG those finger waves are adorable.


----------



## AimeeL (Oct 19, 2008)

You REALLY have the face for that cut, and the finger waves are totally cute on you. I wish I could go that short!


----------



## melozburngr (Oct 20, 2008)

thank you ladies!!!   The pictures above are when my stylist did the finger waves.  I have done them since, but have a long way to go before they're mastered! lol  

this is my attempt...


----------



## Exotic Beauty (Oct 22, 2008)

You are so fortunate that you have the perfect face for this look.  So cool!


----------



## chantelle8686 (Oct 22, 2008)

ooo i love this type of cut....but i cant get it done due to my hair looking afro like when its shorter so i have to have lenght to hold it down!!

Super chic i love the look!!


----------



## fashion.victim (Oct 25, 2008)

Nice hair!


----------



## TamiChoi (Oct 25, 2008)

super hot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 love it!


----------



## MzEmo (Oct 25, 2008)

wow looks amazing. i love vintagey looks too but i could never pull it of because its not my style. I'm curious to know how to do that type of wave in the hair.


----------



## TIERAsta (Nov 2, 2008)

I can't wait until I quit dancing hula so I can finally play with a short cut!


----------

